

Microsoft joins Qualcomm in bid to establish Internet of Things standards - tdrnd
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-joins-qualcomm-in-bid-to-establish-internet-of-things-standards-7000031155/

======
mellisarob
internet of things standard are hard to match

------
fithisux
The blob gang.

